# Ein Hoch, auf die Gründer unseres Forums



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2008)

*Liebe Forumsgemeinde

Nicht nur unser Forum hat heute ein Jubiläum

Auch Annett (unsere Chefin) und Thorsten (unser Foren-OPI)
Danke für Euer unermüdliches Bemühen, dieses, unseres Forums, so schwungvoll und engagiert zu leiten und geleitet zu haben  

Auch Frank (kwoddel) und Hankofer 
ein Dankeschön fürs immer wieder bereitwillige Helfen  

Wünsche Euch auch für die nächsten Jahre Freude mit "Unserem" Forum  ​*


----------



## katja (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein Hoch, auf die Gründer unseres Forums*

das is mal ne gute idee, unsere chefs zu loben! 



ich denke, sie habens oft nicht leicht mit uns  und trotzdem packen sie´s tapfer, tag für tag! 

daher auch von mir ein *dickes*






und macht weiter so ​


----------



## Heiko73 (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein Hoch, auf die Gründer unseres Forums*

Dem kann man sich nur anschliessen!


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein Hoch, auf die Gründer unseres Forums*

erst durch gute Foren wie diese rockt das Internet ! 
....und natürlich durch Konzertkartenonlinebüdchen ;-D


----------



## Horst T. (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein Hoch, auf die Gründer unseres Forums*



			
				Heiko73 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem kann man sich nur anschliessen!



GENAU.... da schliess ich mich auch an


----------



## Frettchenfreund (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein Hoch, auf die Gründer unseres Forums*

Hallo Zusammen!

Natürlich schließe ich mich auch hier an! 

Super Forum und tollerante Admine und Mods!

Aber @ Katja



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> das is mal ne gute idee, unsere chefs zu loben!




Ich habe nur einen Chef und das ist meine Frau!  

.


----------



## jochen (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein Hoch, auf die Gründer unseres Forums*

Hallo Annett,

und natürlich allen anderen Gründern.


Respekt für eure Leistung... 


Im Internet sind vier Jahre ne halbe Ewigkeit,
dieses Forum ist nicht nur ein sehr gutes Nachschlagewerk,
sondern auch ein immer aktuelles Hilfsmittel, für alle Teichfreunde.



Einfach Klasse!​


----------



## Marco (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein Hoch, auf die Gründer unseres Forums*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Forum  2 

und weiter so :gdaumen


----------



## sister_in_act (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein Hoch, auf die Gründer unseres Forums*

*Ein herzliches Dankeschön auch von mir  an Euch.*


Sicher kann man kaum die Stunden zählen, die ihr  für das Forum investiert .

Hätte ich einen Hut, ich würde ihn vor Euch ziehen.


liebe grüße
ull


----------

